# MI IBO Triple Crown-3rd Leg



## stringman (Aug 28, 2008)

The 3rd Leg of the MI IBO Triple Crown will be held on Saturday May 28th and Sunday May 29th at Whitetail Acres. Registration from 8am until 2pm. The address is 240 Fogg Rd, Leslie, MI. Contact Bill at 517-589-0133 or Jack at 734-276-4597 for additional info.


----------

